
Ask HN: What is your CSS setup in 2017? - Narzerus
What is your preferred setup for managing css code in 2017? Do you use pre-processors? a grid system? frameworks like bootstrap? CSS modules? JSS?<p>Why?
======
jachee
Hand-crafted, small-batch artisanal, organic, vanilla CSS.

------
rgera
Still SASS via webpack (before that grunt and gulp). Experimenting with styled
components and really liking what I'm seeing even though I thought I'd hate
it. [https://github.com/styled-components/styled-
components](https://github.com/styled-components/styled-components)

------
pjungwir
I like how the Rails Asset Pipeline gives you a single CSS artifact with a
cache-busting hash in the name, but I've been trying to use Webpack for some
new projects and I was surprised to learn that by default it doesn't create
_any_ CSS file, but embeds the CSS in Javascript and injects it at runtime. Is
that considered better nowadays? What are the pros and cons? I Googled around
a bit but didn't find any answers.

Btw here is a sample webpack config that uses ExtractTextPlugin to get
behavior more like the Asset Pipeline, including pulling in Bootstrap and
getting correct font references. Maybe someone can use it:

[https://github.com/pjungwir/webpack-bootstrap-
test](https://github.com/pjungwir/webpack-bootstrap-test)

------
codegeek
I am playing around with [http://bulma.io](http://bulma.io) which is based on
flexbox. Only complain is that they don't use https on their marketing site
yet :) but otherwise, looks like a great clean framework.

------
romanovcode
Sass + Spectre[0]

[0]
[https://picturepan2.github.io/spectre/index.html](https://picturepan2.github.io/spectre/index.html)

------
companyhen
Depends the site I'm working on but usually just plain CSS with Bootstrap.
Sometimes I use SASS which is nice.

~~~
sjs382
Same. I work on such a diverse number of projects and codebases (from diverse
sources) that I've found it best to stay as grounded in regular CSS as
possible.

------
txmjs
PostCSS + sometimes a lightweight helper library such as
[http://basscss.com/](http://basscss.com/) which provides some really nice
defaults.

------
Slaul
I've been experimenting with Bulma ([http://bulma.io/](http://bulma.io/)) and
I've been enjoying it so far.

------
02thoeva
Still like using SCSS with Bootstrap. So easy to get into the habit of nesting
things 10 selectors deep though - a style guide is a must.

------
tmaly
I am using bourbon.io along with libsass to compile my css via a Makefile

I am using the flexbox aspect of the framework called Neat.

------
wprapido
vanilla CSS + bootstrap or foundation

------
hueyl77
Sass + Bootstrap or Bulma

------
hfourm
pretty much 99% JS styles (react, radium, aphrodite css)

------
oblib
plain CSS and Bootstrap.

